
The crypto-currencies that die before they have bloomed - NoB4Mouth
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-44778022
======
BrunoFehr
Quite a few of the smaller scam coins have pretty much died out.

They never completely die until the last node is turned off but for all
intents and purposes they are considered ‘dead’ when they can no longer be
traded at any exchange.

Back before ICOs, all sorts of unscrupulous people were launching their own
block-chains in order to profit from it. more on
[https://cryptonewstrends.com/](https://cryptonewstrends.com/)

That still happens but now days many of those unscrupulous people have moved
on to launching ICOs which can be more lucrative.

Printing money out of nothing. Running a world economy based on debt. Having
no asset to back the value of money. Devaluating existing money just because a
government needs to print more… is not sustainable and it’s a bubble which
will pop before the crypto bubble.

Right now, we know the future of money is crypto. Governments will create
their own central coins as their last attempt to control money but in the end
decentralization will win.

